# Turns out the hunt pays off.... Literally.



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Well the forums taking over, but now its safe to say there will be no further major purchases.

After hop, skipping and jumping from machine to machine. The daily trawling of preloved ebay and gumtree have subsided.

My plan was a HX'r and a Mazzer for £400 - I doubted it but purchase number one a used ex-cafe SJ auto fill arrived on preloved, In daylight robbery style I snapped it up for £140 posted.

I'd seem a few very tempting bargains hanging around in the last few days, and after missing them all I found my self making stretch offers to settle the inner upgraditis...

Now extremely glad the inner cheeky haggler was shot down, yesterday I found my cherub for the roundhouse kick price of £150. (no typo)

So excluding the burrs - this is whats set up on my counter top at a total cost of £290.









Note that dirty doserless conversion - ill get something snapped up in sheet stainless soon I hope.

I also hope this inspires some of the newcomers to the realm of second hand, and what can be found.

Time to update the old signature me thinks......


----------



## mym (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm not sure which I'm more jealous of, the array of equipment ,or your skill in parting with so little for it!


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

@Mym I had to be a dirty SOB - no just quick I guess. I have had my hands full sorting that cherub out but first shots were the best I've ever tasted - and they weren't even dialed in.

So hard to explain but whenever I got to the bottom of a shot for my classic it nearly always resulted in a case of ''minor gurns'' - but shots from the cherub are smooth and insanely tasty throughout - new flavors found and extracted.

Words could not describe the look on my face when I drove away with the cherub after passing over the £150.....


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

A good days work









looking very nice,especially when chute is sorted.


----------



## Padder (Dec 14, 2012)

Nice one. Where did you find the cherub?


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Padder said:


> Nice one. Where did you find the cherub?


Same preloved, 'twas in Leeds so nice and close


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

£150? That's nuts! And it's working too! Was the previous owner clueless?

Looks great mate. Enjoy


----------



## Sam__G (Sep 4, 2011)

Very well played!! I never realised that they don't look bad in Stainless, dare I say it, good...

This post also reminded me that I hadn't sent you any moneys, just done it now







sorry for the delay!


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Sam__G said:


> Very well played!! I never realised that they don't look bad in Stainless, dare I say it, good...
> 
> This post also reminded me that I hadn't sent you any moneys, just done it now
> 
> ...


That's great thanks Sam, I prefer the stainless version to the plain black one. I don't know it's all so strange because when I set off with what I wanted it was a cherub but then there was that whole outburst of heavenly's on fleBay and then I almost got an Oscar - dare I say it pot luck that I found the cherub.

It has been in pieces though .... (I was trying to save this for later!)









I also have a spare pf I need to drill out so its naked.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Bargain/s


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

That's so not fair!! I never get luck like that.

If you fancy selling it, I'll give you £160!


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

I was thinking of doing a special just for forum members - and charge 350

I'm kidding, it's all up and running now which is sweet just little nit bits I want to replace. I do have my gaggia sitting around now that I should probably start thinking about advertising...

I'm fairly confident it's up and running properly there doesn't seem to be that much water flow through the group - I'd be intrigued to find out what sorta flow comes through a new one.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice one, well done!

I could well be interested in the Gaggia - if and when you decide. You have my contact details

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## qwerty69 (Nov 17, 2012)

Looks sweet. I once tried to make a naked portafilter but in the end found it was easier to take it to a local blacksmiths to have it drilled out. Only cost me about a fiver and was well chuffed with the results.

Would be interested to see how you get on making a more permanent replacement for the doser.


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Yes Row said:


> Nice one, well done!
> 
> I could well be interested in the Gaggia - if and when you decide. You have my contact details
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Just dropped you through a PM olly


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Callum_T said:


> Just dropped you through a PM olly


PM sent

Thanks

Ollie


----------

